# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  خطای Warning: Fatal error 9001 occurred at

## mahdi.violin

سلام 
من روی بانک اطلاعاتی روی سرور هایت ایران ، هیچ رکوردی نمی تونم نه ذخیره کنم نه آپدیت کنم نه هیچ کاره دیگه ای

حتی بکاب هم نمی تونم بگیرم و به این خطا برخورد می کنم : 

Warning: Fatal error 9001 occurred at Sep 29 2010 9:09AM. Note the error and time, and contact your system administrator

کی می دونه این خطا واسه چی هست ؟

----------


## ashlly

باسلام
بنده هم دقیقا" به همین مشکل برخوردم و
پشتیبانی محترم هم میفرمایند از طرف ما مشکلی نیست !!!

راه حل مشکل چیست ؟
لطفا" راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
متن خطایی که نوشتید ناقصه و بیانگر چیزی نیست.
یا باید متن کامل خطا رو بذارید یا از هاستتون کمک بگیرید.

----------

